# Queries - Silver fern Visa



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi,

i have a question about Silver fern Visa.

1) How much points should we have score to apply for this visa?

2) When and how do we have to pay the visa fee?

3) Is visa fee refundable, if the application is not selected? 

4) When and how do we have to show 4200$, is it while applying for visa or while entering nz?


Regards.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Likith
I see that you've posted these questions twice. Could you only post them in one place, please?
I hate to say this, but aren't you asking these questions a bit late? The Silver Fern visas were offered a couple of weeks ago, and won't be around until next year now. 
Look at Silver Fern Visas - it should give you all the information that is available for the visa.


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

topcat83 said:


> Hi Likith
> I see that you've posted these questions twice.
> I hate to say this, but aren't you asking these questions a bit late? The Silver Fern visas were offered a couple of weeks ago, and won't be around until next year now.
> Look at Silver Fern Visas - it should give you all the information that is available for the visa.


@ topcat,

1) yeah, i posted this question twice.

mgokhru has created a thread, but they want that thread to be for peoples whose silver fern visas are accepted.

2) yes, i'm asking this questions bit late.
i came too know about this silver fern visa bit late so i created a new thread, i also know silver fern visa will be offered next year, but wanted to gather some information about it.

3) Look at Silver Fern Visas - it should give you all the information that is available for the visa.

i visited this page, read the article before creating a new thread here

Thanks.


----------

